# KAL THREAD!! #4 (the MITTS)



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You have all waited so patiently for this list and here it is!


.............Wind in Her Hair & Miz Mary...............

...............Marchwind & JDog 1222..................

................pigeon lady & Shazza....................

...........menagerie momma & matt man............

.............gone-a-milkin & malinda...................

..............mama johnson & Pakalana...............



Yay! Now we can all get started. 
Please say hi on this thread so that I know you have seen it. 

Also, feel free to pm your partners! 

Who's excited? 

Here is our pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lusekofte-sque-mitts


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weeeee, I get JDog!!! So GAM, do I assume correctly that we are knitting for each other? I know it's kind of a duh, question but still. Cool!!!

JDog, sending you a PM


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

YAY !!! I am SO excited !!! I will Pm WIHH !!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

woohoo! I was having to work real hard at being patient!
I get Pakalana!! yay!
off to pm, I need to know about colors! :happy0035:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Weeeee, I get JDog!!! So GAM, do I assume correctly that we are knitting for each other?


Yes! this time is straight across swapping with your very own partner and nobody else.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

malinda, I sent you a pm.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, I'm home. Time to start knitting!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

We need to know hand size? 

I better go read that pattern again.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH it says sport weight but calls for size #2 needles. I would say go for gauge. But usually sprot weight is a size 4-6


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The gauge says 7 stitches per inch in stockinette stitch on the larger needles.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Do you know, up until this very moment, I have not let a pattern intimidate me? I've done some simple colorwork; I am knitting lace, for crying in the soup! But now, my stomach is churning, thinking about provisional cast ons and picking up stitches. I hope no one gets sick and tired of all the questions I will be asking!  *Off to sleep, so I can get kids to school and do some major pattern reading. And partner PM'ing!  *

Jessie


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Yay...but who is pigeon lady? Off to print pattern.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jessie don't feel bad. I came here specifically to ask about the provisional cast on. I have never done one, at least not successfully. Is there one over the others anyone can recommend? Something easy? I've tried the crochet and knit into the bumps one, no luck there. Apparently I didn't get the right bumps to knit into.

I'm out of town tomorrow and then back on Saturday. I'm taking my computer so I'll be checking. Maybe I'll take the yarn and pattern too.

Okay one other thing. My needle gauge doesn't have a #1.5 needle space. I don't even think I have a 1.5 needle but I do have a #1 and a #2. I'm guessing the #1.5 is really only used for the cast-on. Okay I'm off to read the pattern again.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay *THIS* I an do [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3J-sUx_whE[/ame]


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Shazza, pigeon lady is Pauline. 
Here is a GREAT link she found for the provisional cast-on options.

Marchwind! look at this vid: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSwG6SJ1z2I[/ame]

I use the long-tail version. If you can do a longtail cast-on, you can do that one.
If you use a different color yarn, it is easy to pick it out later.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Iâm making a practice run.
GAM I used that video, and another one. I had to rewind it almost a million times. 
Iâd say, just watch what she is doing several times first, before you even attempt to try it. Wow, this was the hardest cast-on I have done to date. I got it though! Iâm on row 5 right now, and Iâm at a little over 6st/in.. I think this is worsted wt. yarn Iâm using, so hope the sport will get here today, to help matters out! 
Happy Knitting Everyone! :dance:
Who will be done first? :nana:




NOT me!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I like the provisional cast on where you crochet around the knitting needle. That is what worked best for me. I tried a couple of the others and just couldn't wrap my brain around them. I had to learn it for some slippers I knitted.
It really isn't that hard once you get past being scared of it! 
I am going to work today and hope to cast on next week, after ordering/receiving yarn. 

wooohoooo.....Lana.....what's your favorite colors???


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ I'm with you. I watched the one GAM posted and it was so confusing, she goes way too fast for me to follow. I think doing it that way would be much easier if the person was right here. I totally understand the concept. Got my knitting bag packed.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Actually WIHH - your just smarter than me. I usually just plow ahead on stuff without really thinking it through.
I did my second swatch ever the other day, just cause I couldn't figure out what yarn the pattern was wanting! lol!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Moving onto larger needles, purling, and turning the cuff on prototype.

Not tooo bad so far!:hobbyhors


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:bdh:Get up Maple, :bdh:get up! All we need to do is learn how to use one of them there âlife linesâ they taught us about earlier. :bdh:Hurry, get up! We'll frogg it and be back on pattern in no time......we can do this! :hobbyhors

Yee Ha, UPS is here! :runforhills:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Okay *THIS* I can do http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3J-sUx_whE


Marchie!!! That was a great video!! I've never been able to do a provisional cast-on ... this just makes sense to me!

I've frogged the sock I was working on ... the yarn didn't want to be a sock, at least not in the pattern I was using & now I'm knitting a birch leaf shawl.

I still have to spin some 2-ply worsted weight for a couple pair of socks for my mom's friends .... then I really, really, really want to do these mittens!


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi.

just going to post hi but need 5 characters. boo typing with one hand holding 2 sleeping babies

bbl


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Drat, just some parts to the pulsator on the milk machine.:grumble:

Row 30, they are kiddingâ¦â¦.right?:huh: Those CO stitches are TIGHTER THAN BARK ON A TREE! 
Come on Maple,:bdh: weâll figr somping outâ¦â¦.:hobbyhors


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

The hat pattern calls for a provisional cast on. This was an easy video for me. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-irRySJHCKE[/ame]


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Shazza!

While not new to the forum, I just don't post a great lot. 

I'm so excited but a bit bummed out because I ordered the yarn days ago and I don't think it's even been shipped yet  I ordered from WEBS. Never ordered from there before. 

Anyway, maybe it's a blessing in disguise because at the time I didn't know it was going to be a swap and maybe you wouldn't like the (natural) colors I chose. So drop me a line with your favorite color and I'll see if I can get it from somewhere else faster. Should have looked on ebay and done a buy it now. It would have been here in a couple of days.

Pauline


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

AKKK !!! I cant decide what yarn to use !!!! ...... What have y'all chosen ?!?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I think I am going to try and KAL with you. I have a friend whose daughter has very cold hands all the time. I might make them for her.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I ordered a few hours ago from Knitpicks; I went with the Swish DK. The site says the order will be about 5-14 business days - I am ever hopeful it will be on the sooner end of that estimate! 

Jessie


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Oooh my yarn just arrived!!! It's SO soft, and warm. 

Managed to cast on before heading out to feed the critters.

Pauline


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Pigeon Lady said:


> Oooh my yarn just arrived!!! It's SO soft, and warm.
> 
> Managed to cast on before heading out to feed the critters.
> 
> Pauline


What-ja get , What-ja get ?!?!?!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

JDog I'm a bit worried about you beating on that poor dead horse. You okay?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep, weâre up and running again! Iâm on the thumb of the prototype. I just canât put it DOWN. 

Questions
Is the back where you join in the round supposed to look kinda spooky like that? The lines donât really match up. Also, my yarn came today, should I wash it first so the colors donât bleed into one another after it is all put together?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I hate to say this, but I'm not liking the way the center of the glove is looking. To me, mine are looking like skulls and crossbones. The diamond shapes look like faces. It's creeping me out the way they are looking at me & laughing!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

It serves you rightJDog! Beating that poor pony like that.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Miz Mary, I got Blue Sky Alpaca, the yarn the pattern called for. It's really nice. Mine's brown with gray contrast.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Pigeon Lady said:


> Miz Mary, I got Blue Sky Alpaca, the yarn the pattern called for. It's really nice. Mine's brown with gray contrast.


Oh PURDY !!!!! 


......"my yarn came today, should I wash it first so the colors don&#8217;t bleed into one another after it is all put together? " OH .... GOOD QUESTION ....???

I hate to say this, but I'm not liking the way the center of the glove is looking. To me, mine are looking like skulls and crossbones. The diamond shapes look like faces. It's creeping me out the way they are looking at me & laughin.......... 
BWAAAHAAA !!! Can you post pics of your faces ?!?! might be a bonus !!!

I DID IT ......I ordered the yarn !!!! .....PFYEWW !!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone know why this is going on?








The lines don't add up!?!?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:help: Is row 68 missing its last 6st on the left side of the left side of the mitts?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

JDog, that is what they call a JOG.

The famous color-jog.

There is a way to avoid it.

[YOUTUBE]jrVP129BnRg&playnext=1&list=PL21D82A4FCFA27E7B[/YOUTUBE]

There are other videos, feel free to add to this.

(We can also debate about tying knots in your work for anyone who is bothered by THAT part of this vid.  )


Here is a non-video link 'splains the same thing. http://www.socknitters.com/kickback/joglessjog.htm


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

JDog1222 said:


> :help: Is row 68 missing its last 6st on the left side of the left side of the mitts?


This is the row where you put the thumb stitches onto waste yarn, and go back to knitting the hand. It says you cast on 2 more to 'fill the gap'.

You are forging ahead of us all! I cant help you too, too much yet. I dont even have my yarn yet. LOL.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thatâs ok, this is just a practice run, for me. I have to make sure I can do this, before, I start on Marchwindâs fancy pair. NO jogs in those! :nono:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

JDog I don't mind jogs it just because you are knitting in a spiral so the jog happens. Love the skull and cross bones  I never looked at it like that before but you are right.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I called and asked - my LYS doesn't carry Blue Sky Alpaca. So I can either order it online, or go to LYS and see if they have something that would work as a substitute. I once ordered a substitute yarn online and it was sooo not what I thought it would be, even though the weight and yardage were the same.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

To wash......or not to wash.........


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that you wear it! It was a bit of a struggle anyway with newborn twins but then to run out of yarn to boot was maddening!

Rachel



Wind in Her Hair said:


> JDOG -there's nothing that says you can't get all creative and change the colorwork pattern so there is no skull and crossbones!
> 
> Its a KAL - and there is PLENTY of room for personal "design modifications".
> 
> ...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

JDog1222 said:


> To wash......or not to wash.........


It is up to you. I usually dont, unless I know the dyes are going to be a problem. 

Better safe than sorry, I suppose. As long as handknits are washed only in COOL water, I havent had any trouble with the colors bleeding.
(knock on wood).


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> I think I am going to try and KAL with you. I have a friend whose daughter has very cold hands all the time. I might make them for her.


I am just itching to do these with you also.

Especially after I saw JDogs pretty pics! 

Maybe next week when I finish my pseudo-Hitchhiker scarf. LOL.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

JDog1222 said:


> To wash......or not to wash.........


If it's store bought I don't wash before knitting but always after I'm finished with the project. If it's homespun I wash after it is spun and then again after I finish the project.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

menagerie momma said:


> I ordered a few hours ago from Knitpicks; I went with the Swish DK. The site says the order will be about 5-14 business days - I am ever hopeful it will be on the sooner end of that estimate!
> 
> Jessie


I saw this post and realised that I have some Swish DK so I started a pair with it.

I took this pic today, right before I turned the cuff.
It looks pretty wicked w/ 2 sets of dpns. 










It might end up being a bit big...we shall see. This is just a test-run, while I wait for my yarn in the mail. :bored:


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I must say, I'm becoming particularly proficient in profanity, whilst picking up these provisional cast on stitches!!! Grrrr.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pauline, which method of prov cast-on did you use?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

She must have used the thread, like me! I see you used extra needles. You are one smart cookie, you are!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I used the longtail provisional cast-on, then picked up the stitches on the 1.5 dpns in order to knit them together with the ones on the size 2's. 

It was a little origami-ish (I make up words) to fit the dpns through eachother while 'folding the piece in half', but I got it done. 

It was pretty slick to k2tog them all. Then my mom came to visit and interrupted my progress. I lost my groove for now. sigh.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, I can't wait to get to the GRAFTING at the end!!!! How exciting!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Whee! grafting. LOL. I love me some grafting, though others (may) feel differently. 

48 stitches of grafting on each one ought to give everyone some practice at it.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

GAM, I used the crotched chain method. But I'd used some hairy handspun for it and I must have caught some of the little hairs that stopped it from un-chaining as it sould. But it got better as I went along. 

I'm up to the thumb increases now.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, I shouldn't have to even SAY this, however...


PICTURES! please post them, we need them. 

Pretty please take some pics for this thread, it does wonders to encourage people.

If (anyone) doesn't know how to post pics, please ask for help. We can talk you through it.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O yeah, I like these WAY more than I thought I would. PERFECT for typing on the computer too! :bouncy: What FUN!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Gah! I don't even have my yarn yet!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Whoa Jdog! You're a fast knitter. I cast on didn't like it ripped it out, tried another yarn, liked that better then got a brain storm for a better combination. Washed fleece tonight will hopefully start spinning tomorrow.

JDog are you allergic to Angora?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, those are pretty, JDog! 

I finished one today too. These are NOT yours, malinda. I am waiting on yarn.
This is knitpicks DK Swish, in Nutmeg and Forest Heather. 











It does provide a challenging grafting experience, and next time I will be more careful to twist those carries with the working yarn. 
There are some finger-grabbing loops inside this one. Oops.

Once you get rolling, this is a fun pattern. 
It knits up quick, with no real long boring parts.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I donât think I'm allergic to anything, except bee stings. WOW do I swell up over them! I havenât started yours yet MW, just doing my washing now. :happy0035:

WTG, GAMâ¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.come on over to IL, weâll have fun! :nanner::buds::sing:

Oh, I LOVED the grafting!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I read in the FAQ that you could upload photos directly from your computer by going to the user control panel. I can't find any link for uploading photos. I usually use imageshack but when I tried that this time I'm getting some nasty pop-ups telling me about suspicious activity on my pc.

So how are you guys uploading your pics?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

pigeonlady, I have a photobucket account. 

As far as I know you cannot upload pics straight to this site. 

If all else fails, you can e-mail them to me and I will post them up. No trouble at all. 
Just send me a pm.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

LOVE the pictures both JDog and GAM. You two are incredible and FAST!!!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I might be incredible, but I'm not really all that FAST!!!! It's just that spend an incredibly lot of time doing this now-a-days!!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I'm going to go find a paper bag to breathe into now......

(seriously though,great job ladies!)

Jessie


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GORGEOUS !!! Thanks for the pictures , it makes it SO much more exciting !!!! HURRY yarn order, hurry !!!!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks GAM! I had a photobucket account and can't for the life of me remember either the user name or password. I'll re-register a new account. 

I'm going to start over though, because when I looked at the photo, what do you know, I'd missed a row of the pattern just before the hem.  All the little mountains have flat tops! Didn't even noticie it until I saw it in the photo.

Off to start over.

Oh, and everyone elses look fantastic! 

Pauline


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WoW Ya'll slow down! 
I don't get to order yarn until tomorrow. But now I am wanting to go stash diving and see if I can find something to knit this up in. 

Those are beautiful Jdog and GAM! You make it look so easy. 

*mamaJ wanders off looking for stash yarn*


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I've never used that yarn before but it sure worked up pretty for you GAM - nice pattern defintion! What size needles did you use?




I am a big fan of this yarn. The Marchwind socks are made with it.
I used the needles called for in the pattern. If I do them in this yarn again, I think I would go up a size. 
They are a scootch too tight on me. I bet they will fit my Mama though.

I do have one complaint about this pattern.

There is no reason to put the thumb gusset increases right on the same edge with the end/beg of the round. 
It puts the JOG right there in front of you when you wear them. 
On the 2nd one I am going to put the thumb 24 stitches off from where the pattern says. 
Then the jog would be on the outside of the hand. It would look prettier, IMO.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I just checked my email - my Knitpicks order shipped! Now I get to watch out the window for the postman every day til it comes!  

Jessie


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

*sigh* I'm not even placing my order until later this week. Not sure that I'm going through KP since they take forever and a day to get to me. Paradise Fibers however...I think I'll go wander over there and see what there is to see.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm with GAM, this must be a child size glove. I'm almost done with your first glove MW and just now tried to get it on my hand. VERY tight! How wide are your hands?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jdog I usually wear a small to med. sized rubber glove. If I lay my hand on a ruler at the base of my fingers it measures 4" across


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

I picked up some yarn yesterday, but still need to finish my hat first....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

At JDogs urging I remeasured my hand and it is 3 inches not 4". Yea, I know how to read a ruler, really I do


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Are you guys finding this pattern to run a bit small? I just picked up some Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino and swatched 6 stitches per inch with #2 needles (the pattern says 7 sts per inch with #2s). Maybe this would work? Then I wouldn't have to buy another pair of needles right now! I want to get started!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont think it will work, sadly. The pattern seems to run small. My gauge was 6.5 stitches per inch and I thought I could pull it off with that. They came out a bit tight. 

Part of it is how loosely you carry the cc, but not enough. I think you will want #3's.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

If I use #3s, wouldn't that be even less sts per inch? I have #3s anyway, I just don't have any #1s.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I'm getting 5.5 sts per inch with the #3s.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here are the colors for MW's mitts. This one I am not happy with, so I'm going to do another. This is just a tad tight!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

malinda said:


> If I use #3s, wouldn't that be even less sts per inch? I have #3s anyway, I just don't have any #1s.


Less stitches per inch is better when the pattern runs small, no? 

So much of it is either color-work or folded over itself that I think 5.5 stitches per inchmight be about right.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I used 1s on the under cuffs and 4s, the cc is causing the problem. I knitted the cc too tight, I think. There where it has a mass of mc, the size is perfect with 4's (but I knit tight). I think the next one I'll go with 5s or bigger when I knit with the cc. I don't know what else to do?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

JDog, those colors really POP! Very pretty.

Try to knit the cc looser. Leave a goodsized loop hanging in the back.
I knit tight too, so I really struggle with that.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Oh Pigeon Lady I cant beleive how far you are already with the mitts...and lots of others too. I have to wash the handspun which is a real goldy caramel  I hope you like it...for the contrast I was thinking a pinkish white plyed handspun....all handspun my me and made from Aussie Bond cross. At the moment it is sooooo HOT here, average 40 degrees during the day and only dropping to 21 at night...so not exactly knitting weather. But I will ball the yarn and then try and make a start...although I didnt know about the 2 sets of dpns...it looks tricky lol. I think this is the first KAL in our Summer.  
And poor Queensland are now on Cyclone alert...a bit higher up than the recent floods but it is going to be 10 times bigger than cyclone Tracy that wiped out Darwin Christmas morning 1974.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Less stitches per inch is better when the pattern runs small, no?
> 
> So much of it is either color-work or folded over itself that I think 5.5 stitches per inchmight be about right.


Yes, it's just that I don't think I've ever had a pattern that was this far off for guage. I'll see how the #3s are when I get to the CC. I don't think I knit too tight so I hope it will be OK.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

JDog that doesn't look tight. Is it tight in the wrist? Malinda, 5.5 stitches to the inch would give you a larger mitt. Smaller needles and more stitches to the inch would give you a smaller mitt, it may also give you a fabric that doesn't have a good feel (hand).


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

It fits &#8220;Like-a-Glove&#8221; once you get it on. It&#8217;s getting it ON that&#8217;s the problem! The wrist is tight, even on me. I have a 9&#8221; wrist (in the round). So, if you&#8217;re not anorexic like that/me. I don&#8217;t think you fingers would get any circulation! Oh, and I also used #2s for the remaining 8 rows on the thumb, I REALLY like how that turned out, nice snug fit!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OOOooops, the ruler was upside down. It's a 6" wrist, not a tree trunk!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ummm, how many needles would that take, 8?  Because, she's right, that's exactly what happens, and "I" don't know why either! :Bawling: I knit the whole mitt and it's tight where the cc is. The inside strands don't look tight and I tried REAL hard to leave lots of slack inside while doing them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I'm flummoxed! I haven't go to any of the color work yet. I see what happens when I do. I've had a ton of experience working in color, both carrying and intarsia. Okay I'm going to pull out more needles to try.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I must knit my color work really loose because I've never noticed it to be tighter - thicker, obviously, but not tighter.


Hmmm, I just started the color work, and checked my gauge - it's the same as my solid color work.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW ! What great info here !!!! 

The colorwork I tried in the past was tighter where the stranding was ... maybe I will try that trick , WIHH - :thumb:

My yarn is still on it's way .... Im going to have to try this with some stash !!! 

Everybody's color combinations are just beautiful too !!!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Can anybody who has already done one give me an estimate of yardage used for the contrast color? I have so many color combinations going around in my head that I can't decide what to start spinning. I may be back with photos to ask opinions.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd say only a few yards, but u better wait for one of the pros to answer this one for sure. Hope this helps!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I used 4 grams off a ball that was 50 grams. Total yardage on that ball before I started was 123 yards.
There is a math problem there for some smarty pants. Not me though, I gotta go cook supper.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks ladies! Is that for one mitt or two?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Annie in MN said:


> Thanks ladies! Is that for one mitt or two?


 for 2.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

PM sent Shazza.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

PM replied Pauline. :clap:


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I'm just getting to the thumb gusset, but I think I'm going to try like GAM mentioned and put it 24 stitches off from the pattern.

This pic shows the "fixed" color jogs. Thanks for the video, I learned something new!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

malinda that looks great! 

The folded cuff really gives it a substantial feel and a nice finished look.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Thanks! I had a little trial and error with the provisional cast on (never did that before). First I tried using just a string of scrap yarn to loop the working yarn over, but when joining it in the round, I found it to be way too loose and it was very easy to drop stitches. I tried it a few times and each was the same result. Then I tried the chain crochet method, which I found to be far easier. It kept the working yarn "steady" so I could join it in the round much like a regular cast on. When I went to pull the crochet chain out, it worked like a charm! Whoever thought of that idea was a genius!!

The knit2tog for the turned cuff with the provisional cast on was another first for me, but it was easy and turned out really well!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:clap: Yours does look nice Malinda! I didn't even notice the jog, till you said something. I just couldn't get it to work, now I'm gonna try again.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

One thing I did notice about fixing the color jog, is that your round of color is going to pick up an extra stitch (not an actual extra stitch, just one more in that color than what the pattern says), so by the time I had done 1 round CC, 1 round MC, and 1 more round CC, I was 3 stitches beyond where the pattern said to end the CC. It doesn't really show and I started the colorwork according to the pattern. You can't even tell it was off.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Weee!!! I just put in the yarn order for Mamaj.  Will be casting on next week...this weekend if they get it to me super fast.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Pakalana said:


> Weee!!! I just put in the yarn order for Mamaj.  Will be casting on next week...this weekend if they get it to me super fast.


:hobbyhors
too cool! And I just got my paycheck (was supposed to get it Tuesday, weather delay) So Tomorrow I get to order! yay! Looks like we will be starting about the same time. But you knit faster than I do....


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Time to buy a row counter! :grumble: 
The more of these mitts you make, the more confident you become, think you need to look at the pattern lessâ¦â¦=â¦â¦big mistake + big trouble!This last mitt took me as long as it did the first two. 

What I have found works for me is #2s & #4s. Also, you MUST knit the CC VERY loosely!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It is very cool to have someone you don't know IRL wearing something you made them. I like your idea WIHH. I know a lot of people also tuck in little surprises but it isn't required so don't feel like this is a competition or something that will cost you a fortune. Some of the fun little things people send in addition; favorite teas, pieces of candy, trinkets, fibers to spin, fibers already spun. soap, etc. You get the idea, it's just a little extra fun on a winter day.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You are absolutely not required to send anything other than the finished mitts though!

Really. 
It is nice to include the ball band from the yarn or a note explaining the fibers if it is homespun yarn. 
Other than that, please do not feel obligated to purchase things and spend extra money on shipping. 

Of course you CAN do those things but it isnt required.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's a great idea WIHH. I try to do that with every KAL I'm in.... usually what happens is I write this wonderful note, package up the goodies, tape it real good, stick on the shipping label, get it to the PO. Then come home and find the note sitting on the table!!

This KAL has inspired me to do some colorwork on the socks I'm knitting. I'm just using grey Shetland handspun, but have a darker grey that I've done some color work up by the cuff.

I really want to try these mitts. First I have to finish this 2nd sock, spin for & knit another pair (commissioned work).


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I'm to the point of nearly starting the color work at the top of the mitt, and I'd say mine are not tight at all, they're actually somewhat loose on my hand/wrist. I'm using #2s and #3s. My gauge is still about 5.5 - 6 sts per inch.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> :hobbyhors
> too cool! And I just got my paycheck (was supposed to get it Tuesday, weather delay) So Tomorrow I get to order! yay! Looks like we will be starting about the same time. But you knit faster than I do....


Probably more along the lines that I get less sleep than you do. 

They shipped it out yesterday, so I'm guessing it will get here tomorrow. Oh I can't waaait! LOL I'm as excited about working this yarn up as I am making them for you.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Malinda
What size yarn are you using? I'm using sport wt. baby alpaca. If I'm using my knitting gauge right, I have 7sts/in.
Would the diff be in the tension or yarn type? I notice this stuff is more stretchy than my acrylic yarn was, I used on the prototype.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I thought I said it isn't required, yikes did I not? Akkk, my brain some days is just mush, I know I was thinking that. It was just an idea that some people have done in the past. Sorry I didn't mean to give the wrong impression here.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH - great idea! I always enjoy the little notes with the quilt squares. 

I am not getting to go out today.  We are snowed in. :sob:
No new yarn for me. :sob:
It was supposed to get up to 50 today. NOT happening. Currently 30 degrees and snowing.  I want to knit mitts! I NEED yarn! 

I am so impatient.
Lana - I may not get much sleep once I get started. I am impatient!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

mamajohnson said:


> It was supposed to get up to 50 today. NOT happening. Currently 30 degrees and snowing.  I want to knit mitts! I NEED yarn!


SNOWED IN IN TEXAS !!! Thats just so crazy !!! My kid family lives in Sherman Tx ....N of Dallas ...... they are having fun sledding !!!!

I am waiting for my yarn order, but have a test mitt on the needles ! 
...WIHH & I are makin' friends, this is SO fun getting to know people !!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


NOT FUNNY! :umno: lol! really it isn't! 
Folks down here are just dumb when it comes to driving in this stuff! And nobody out here has anything close to road equipment for the ice/snow.

My DH called into work at 7 this morning. The guy that answered the phone said (and I quote!)
Yeah, I ran off the road 3 or 4 times this morning! Lucky I was going 50, I drove right on out of the ditch, but nearly hit a few signs.

:stars:
idiot. 50 mph on ice? DH laughed and said, you better go a little slower on the way home. I am not leaving my hill.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Whew! I can get started now. I went to cast on for the mitts and was getting all my stuff together and I noticed I have broken 2 of each of the size needles I needed. Can't really knit in the round with 3 needles. I could do magic loop knitting with a circular but I really hate that. So much more time consuming.

I ordered some more so I can get going now....pretty sure I'll catch up quickly.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

JDog1222 said:


> Malinda
> What size yarn are you using? I'm using sport wt. baby alpaca. If I'm using my knitting gauge right, I have 7sts/in.
> Would the diff be in the tension or yarn type? I notice this stuff is more stretchy than my acrylic yarn was, I used on the prototype.



The yarn is Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino, I think it's just slightly thicker than sport weight (50g, 125m). I am getting 5.5-6 sts per inch on #3s.

I'm wondering if I should go down a needle size? Would the mitts tighten up a bit if washed? They are 55% merino/33% microfibre/12% cashmere.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Malinda I think that DB Cashmerino is superwash so it won't shrink.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

malinda said:


> The yarn is Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino, I think it's just slightly thicker than sport weight (50g, 125m). I am getting 5.5-6 sts per inch on #3s.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should go down a needle size? Would the mitts tighten up a bit if washed? They are 55% merino/33% microfibre/12% cashmere.


I think they will be fine. My hands are 3.5 inches across at the base of the fingers. At the widest part. 
Oh, and I milk cows so have those thumb muscles. A little bigger is better.
I swear.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Oh, and I milk cows so have those thumb muscles. A little bigger is better.
> I swear.


I'm betting this is GAM's knitting secret.  Yeah, those thumb muscles...don't mess with a lady that milks...just sayin'. 


I have my box!!! Wow, got here super fast. Funny thing happened, seems an 8oz bag of merino roving decided to come along for the trip. Imagine that. 
So I get to CO tomorrow. :sing:


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I think they will be fine. My hands are 3.5 inches across at the base of the fingers. At the widest part.
> Oh, and I milk cows so have those thumb muscles. A little bigger is better.
> I swear.


If you say so... 

My hands are only 3.25" across, so if the mitts are loose on me, they'll probably be just right on you.

Milking, yeah, I used to work on a dairy farm when I was a kid/teen. I'll bet you're an undefeated thumb wrestler!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I have that too but you don't wanna know where I got mine.


Thumb wrestling with Cabin Fever I bet :lookout: Since my surgeries my thumbs have so much strength, and best of all no pain. I think Lana is right this is the secret to GAM's speed.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is the single I'm spinning up for the KAL It is a Corridale x Romney I got last spring at the Shepherd's Harvest. This is the fleece that is sooooo black and this is not a lamb's fleece. It is so luscious. This is the single







[/url] KAL yarn by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]
This is it plied and ready to knit. I'm going to try to spin some a bit thicker today I think, this may be too fine.







[/url] KAL plied and washed by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url] KAL closeup by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I got it fixed now WIHH. I got it from www.strawberryridgefarm.com They even sent me a Christmas card. This fleece is so big it will last me a year or two.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Patsy isn't from Bemidji is she? She is a great teacher in person. I've taken several workshops with her. She has taught up be but I think she is from Kansas or Mo or somewhere down that way. I bought so many fleeces  But yea I'm sure I did get one or two silver/blue/gray fleeces. I have a weakness for that color fleece, any color fleece really.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Marchwind, your yarn is so lovely! I remember that fleece too. It didnt even look really dirty.
What are you going to do for the contrast? 
I can hardly wait to see it.

My yarn shipped on tuesday from WA state. It could come today. 
Or it could make me wait til monday.
It should be a nice sized box though, I may have gotten a bit carried away with the new Chroma (not for the mitts). 


Lana, you are right about not messing with the milker!
I used to slay the boys at arm wrestling when I was in highschool.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The guild IS still active, I have a meeting today at noon. I'll ask if anyone is going to the retreat and I will ask about Patsy. Our guild used to bring her up here for our huge retreat when we had them. We also have one at a convent but it is in Crookston, usually in Sept. There is a big retreat coming up in April that is in Winnepeg many from out guild go to. I'd like to go but it always seems to fall at a time when we are way understaffed at work. Maybe I can swing it this year. The Canadian's are great and the ladies from Rovings http://www.rovings.com/ are always there.

GAM it isn't dirty at all and I don't think it was coated either. The contrasting yarn will be white angora


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I love, love, love the colors. Angora! Oh, they will be PERFECT for work!  :hysterical:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Now there's the kind of natural black I need for dh's duty woolens! 

Just beautiful March.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Marchie, your yarn is beautiful! 

I think I've finally settled on the right combination found in my stash of handspun yarns.










That is 65 grams of an natural colored alpaca/wool/angora blend on the bottom, and on top is 30 grams of llama that I dyed. I have more of the bottom fiber that I can spin if I have to.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Annie, that will be beautiful.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

My yarn came! Yay! Now I can get started on MattMan's mitts!  Picked up 3 new sets of dpn's today too - and some yarn for my 6 yo. He is learning to knit and bugging me all the time for my needles! LOL! Off to do some deep breathing and knitting.....

Jessie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I just ordered yarn!!!! YAYAYAYAYAY!
I only edited my shopping cart 5 times too! lol!
It started out way over $100, but I cut it in half by golly! 
I got yarn and needles and yarn and needles and yarn! lol!
I can't wait to feel/see it. Hopefully it will be here early next week.

Annie - Marchwind - ya'll both have some gorgeous yarn there! Someday I will spin well enough to use mine. :gaptooth:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Annie, 

Another thing I thought of. You could make your MC go further by doing the 'XO' part of the colorchart with the colors reversed. 
I am thinking of doing it that way, just to be slightly different. I think it will require making them 2 rows longer, to get the stripes to look balanced.

Just an idea.

My yarn didn't come. Back to the lacework for me until monday afternoon.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Annie love the yarns those colors will look wonderful. 

WIHH this last fall was the last time our guild will be holding out retreat there too. I guess the nuns need to close that floor of the convent. We will be at Smokie Hills just south of Park Rapids next year. The Canadian retreat is in April and I got the application if you think you might be interested. It's April 14th - 17th and costs $100 + $20 non-refundable registration fee. That is everything included, classes, food, and lodging. Send me your email if you want to look the application over.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, I managed to learn a provisional cast on last night, thanks to several videos and some distraction from frustration courtesy of Stargate Atlantis and then The Nanny; however, then I was so tired, I couldn't seem to manage all the dpn's and joining in the round. I kept losing stitches and getting spaces between stitches going from one dpn to another. Soooo that's what I need to work on today, after I get all the party food ready. At least I am not falling asleep with my work and my laptop in my lap! LOL! 


Jessie


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Good luck to you Jessie. You will get it. 
I have really learned (the hard way) not to try any fancy new knitting techniques at the end of the day.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Annie, thoes are beautiful colors ...love the contrast !! 
I am half way through my mock mitts ...... hope my starnding isnt too loose ........ kinda hard to strand "around a corner " when on dpn's ...does that even make sense ?!?
Maybe my yarn will arrive tomorrow !!!!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks to some kind of mystery muscle strain (use the term thanks loosely) I've had time to get a good start on these. 










Love the yarn! Colors are wonderfully rich and deep, enough texture to keep my fingertips amused. The CC is Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino...I have another order in for this stuff. It's just wonderful to work with! Lars and I agree, to have a blanket made out of it would be pure winter day heaven.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Lana those are gorgeous !!!

I would advise not to knit whilst watching the Superbowl ...... I frogged back due to a dropped stitch , then got my rows mixed up ----- f...r....r.....o....g.....
BUT , the PACKERS won !!! yay ! These are just my pattern test mitts, not the ones Im knitting for WIHH ..... BOY, I have to watch to make sure the tension is correct on the stranding !


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh Lana, those are beautiful. I LOVE the colors!!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I need some help girls....first mitt, round 68, 69....get the bit about stitches on a yarn thread but dont get the rest of that. Heres what I have done so far...i frogged it 4 times trying to get the nicest color combo, I hope you like what I have settled on Pauline.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Shazza, 

With the working yarn just BEFORE the thumb stitches, you put the thumb onto the waste yarn. Then you cast on 2 more stitches to 'fill the gap' where the thumb crotch is.

If you dont like e-loop, you do m1's. Then you just continue working in the round for the rest of the hand.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's a link to today's Knitting Daily blog, it's about color knitting and carrying the float. I don't think you need to join to read the blog. http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/...naging-long-floats-in-fair-isle-knitting.aspx

Lana and Shazza thos both look so nice. I was knitting both of mine at the same time, few rows on one a few rows on the other. I just ripped out the second one, somehow I only cast on 47 stitches instead of 48 and didn't realize until I gotto the color patterning, ugg. But the other one is looking good.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

The crotch to my thumb got a little messed up. What I did, was leave enough yarn after grafting, to weave down and sew up the holes in the crotch. I had to fix them manually. I don't know what happen. I was wondering if anyone else had this problem but was a little embarrassed to ask. :ashamed:


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Hmmm, originally I was going to use the alpaca, but my LYS had the cashmerino so I went with that.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks Marchwind - I was just about to post that link !! I bet that will help me tremendously !!! 
Shazza, nice colors !! 
I'm still waiting for my yarn .....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My yarn didn't come yet either.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:l33t:Hey, I just figured out that if you add a new color ink cartridge to your printer, the pattern will print out for you. You donât have to do it in color pencil! :hysterical:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

JDog1222 said:


> :l33t:Hey, I just figured out that if you add a new color ink cartridge to your printer, the pattern will print out for you. You donât have to do it in color pencil! :hysterical:


Oooooh JDog. ROFL! If you check and your ink levels are good and it still won't print...double check to make sure it's plugged in too. :nana:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL! My color cartridge ran out so I'm just printing off my black cartridge.

MizMary I wrap my carries every two stitches.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Lana that yarn is gorgeous! :nanner::happy0035:
Shazza yours is very pretty too!

And my yarn has not come yet either. I am itching to get started. Have a nearly finished pair of socks and still working on that shawl.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Shazza, they look wonderful, I love the colors! Thank you. 

I have no idea what the e-loop is and couldn't be bothered to find out. I just made two stitches and it looks fine, though I haven't picked up the stitches and finished the thumb yet. I stopped when I got to the grafting at the end of the first mit. Just cast on for the second mit a few minutes ago and will do all the grafting at one time.

I got sidetracked this weekend when we found that the maple sap was running. Need to replenish our stock of syrup. I'm on the last quart jar.

ETA, I just uploaded pics of my mits here on my blog: http://theinkyspinnery.blogspot.com/2011/02/winter-knit-along.html


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ahem
Does anyone know what it does to a person with OCD, after they have already finished one mitt, and someone goes and posts some unknown information about tacking long floats, before they have started their second mitt? Huh, anyone? :sob:


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Pigeon Lady said:


> Shazza, they look wonderful, I love the colors! Thank you.
> 
> I have no idea what the e-loop is and couldn't be bothered to find out. I just made two stitches and it looks fine, though I haven't picked up the stitches and finished the thumb yet. I stopped when I got to the grafting at the end of the first mit. Just cast on for the second mit a few minutes ago and will do all the grafting at one time.
> 
> ...



I love your blogspot...lucky it has turned a bit coolish here so I could start your mitts...on the hot days my fingers would sweat up at the thought of knitting  I love my mitts, the colors are great, they look awesome :thumb:
Glad you like the colors for yours...they are both handspun...the main color is Merino dyed tops plyed with natural Alpaca...the pattern color is a handspun yarn I swapped on a Karma thread on Rav...so now the Karma is off to you. :rock: Of course now my skinkids have seen the half done mitt they all want a pair for winter....:sing:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

JDog1222 said:


> Ahem
> Does anyone know what it does to a person with OCD, after they have already finished one mitt, and someone goes and posts some unknown information about tacking long floats, before they have started their second mitt? Huh, anyone? :sob:


Oh dear Jill, are you frogging today?? :buds:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Poor Jill!
Nice blog Pigeon Lady


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> mine did! :nanner: :dance::happy:


Hopefully today!!! OMgosh, they shipped it on the 1st. 
Ima go crazy pretty quick, if it doesn't get here! :teehee: 

PigeonLady, I loved your blog post.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

JDog1222 said:


> Ahem
> Does anyone know what it does to a person with OCD, after they have already finished one mitt, and someone goes and posts some unknown information about tacking long floats, before they have started their second mitt? Huh, anyone? :sob:


Think of it as a learning exercise for coping with OCD, you don't HAVE to tack them down. ;P

So just how twitchy are you? (asking with all the empathy in the world) :baby04:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

One mitt tacked and the other one not..........HOW CAN I LIVE WITH THAT?!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

No Yarn yet!!!
So I got antsy and called Knit Picks. It was sitting on the dock waiting for the UPS truck! yay! so, probably another 2 or 3 days. :bored:

I hope the snow stays away up there so I can get my box!!!!!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Aww...I feel so bad for you guys that are waiting on yarn still! 

I hate waiting for KP boxes. I ordered from a "local" yarn store this time because they always have ti to me within 2 days. If I'd had to wait this time, I might have gone insane.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

JDog1222 said:


> One mitt tacked and the other one not..........HOW CAN I LIVE WITH THAT?!


I DON'T KNOW!  Breath. You don't have ot tack the other one. Just do both untacked. The do another pair that are tacked.

If it makes you feel any better, I've had a few twitchy moments of my own. Sorry JDog.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jill if it helps, I can live with that but maybe those aren't my mitts.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

IT CAME !!!! ...... I'm almost done with my test mitt.... .will post pics soon.... LOVE the colors I chose , hope WIHH does too !!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My yarn came today too!! :nanner:

I will start in on them tomorrow!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I've been slightly slowed down. For all you knitters out there, I do not recommend doing this pattern while on muscle relaxers and pain meds. 
I understand that the pretty colors are fun to work with and that you are certain it's right, but I can pretty much guarantee that in the morning when the meds have worn off enough you are giong to look at it say what the ?!

So I'm putting the mitts down until this weekend. LOL I believe it will be better for all.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lana I hope you feel better soon. WIHH so glad you are feeling better, ouch! And, I bet you're right about GAM


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

WIHH, I'm not sure what you just said, but it sounds awful! LOL

Because I have a thing for loops, migraines which cause muscle tension, which causes more head pain and that makes the muscles tense more. Wee! 

Long and short, it's stress related and my body is very bluntly telling me enough is enough. Not sure how I'm going to do that, my platter was just refilled to over-flowing. 
The lovely part of it is, because of where the tension is, I can't spin. I have that beautiful Autumn roving waiting to be finished and I can't touch it! :sob:

Really good doc, so hopefully we can find a solution. I hate taking pills. :yuck:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> and you'll prolly finish 'em tomorrow too - if I know you.   :hobbyhors



Oh no, today is not all-about-the-knitting. I have piles of housework and it just keeps snowing and there is not much wood in this house. 
I need to keep getting out of my chair, get geared up in boots and coat and hat and gloves and go shovel and clean and tote and carry and fetch. 

People keep calling too. It is one of THOSE days.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm beginning to think that GAM has some kind of genetic advantage. Like the ability to use a wand so she can keep knitting while she's doing other things.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pakalana said:


> I'm beginning to think that GAM has some kind of genetic advantage. Like the ability to use a wand so she can keep knitting while she's doing other things.


Hmm. Well, I already broke my BROOM this morning....:heh:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM WHY are those BOYS not bringing in the firewood? When my kids drove me nuts of got into each other's stuff, they went to chop fire wood. It's a great way for them to work off extra energy and steam. They will also workup a good sweat. NO reason in the world that YOU should be doing that kind of work when you have a house full of able bodied young men. They need to be contributors to the household too and YOU NEED TO KNIT!!! < taking off my Mom hat now>

Lana man do I know what you are going through. I have a neck injury from about 15 years ago, blown and torn disks (multiple) Migraines are a constant and so is the tension and muscle spasms. I've been battling migraines (and cluster) headaches for the past week now and my meds make me feel so groggy then you get that bruised brain feeling when they are all done. Right now my shoulders and neck are so tense they hurt just sitting still. You have all my empathy.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Very gentle (((((hugs))))) to all of you having head and body aches and medication issues today. We have a lot of that here with DH's migraines and DD's seizures. Not fun at all. Feel better soon.

I finally got a provisional cast on not to twist around and drop stitches on me today,and I am going back to work now on rnd 7 of the first cuff of Rachael's mitts. I'm praying that there are no further incidents to cause me to rip all the way back yet another time. I am slow enough as it is!

Jessie


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ah...why dont I make the kids do more work? 

This might not make any sense, but I will try. 

They have their chores. Dishes 3 nights a week for each one, daily animal feed/water, keep rooms tidy, do their own laundry, and clean their living areas 'really good' once a week. 
These are long established routine and stictly enforced. 

The woodstove issue:

The livingroom stove is MINE. I sit by it, I feed and care for it. I also choose who is allowed to spend time in that room with me.

The boys have a schoolbus out behind the house. They have video games, DSL line, a comfy couch, a huge screen to play on, amps & guitars, a tuba, conga drums, etc. 
That space has its own woodstove and woodpile. They take care of that space. 

Truth is that only 1 boy really does the woodstove chores out there. That boy is gone to his friends house leaving the other bereft and lonely.
Rather than go out and heat up the space to run his games etc, it is '"just easier" for him to stay up in his room.
He COULD go do something out at the bus to entertain himself, but is being very lazy.

Whenever he comes down here to bask in front of my stove I can run him off.  
If I make him bring in wood for this stove, it will mess up my whole systerm. See?

It is really just the fact that we have not had any school yet this February. 
Normally I have the days to myself.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Yowza !! I am at the last part of these trial mitts ....you need to pick up the purl bumps from the back of round 75 ..... i cant tell if I am keeping on the same row ...maybe it's because Im using black yarn on these ......( this is the part where you graft under at the palm ) ..


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

MW here is your new pair of mitts! Please watch at least the first couple minutes of the video so you will know that I have created them to be right & left handed. I was in somewhat of a rush to get them completed, as Friday we are tapping our maple trees for making our own syrup; therefore, time will be limited for the next few weeks. Hope they fit! 








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFgf7sD5LoY[/ame]


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, oh, oh, Iâm sorry...........remember, Iâm new at this game. :baby04:
It was from Knit Picks, Andean Treasure collection 100% baby Alpaca.
White is Meringue Heather
Red is Embers Heather
Anything else Iâm missing?
Sport Weight


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOVE them!!! Great video too.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Very pretty JDog! Oh how I wish I were a faster knitter! Although, I am surprised I have made it to R 28 on the first mitt! I will be attempting to fold and graft the bottom cuff tonight! Eep!

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I got the first cuff grafted, had to wait to show one of my co-workers how it was done. I though I was going to lose her to a heart attack while I worked and she watched, lol! I have the second cuff back up to where I was before I had to rip the whole thing out. I meant to bring them home so I could take pictures but I forgot them at work. If I go in tomorrow I'll grab them so I can take pictures.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful JDOGG !!!! Neat video too !!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

More pictures, please.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow those pics are beautiful mitts!!
I have finished one mitt but not sewn it up yet....it may be my test mitt as I imagine mitt no 2 will be much better so will have to knit mitt no 3 so will then need to knit a pair to mitt 1.....phew. I will say I am skipping the grafting on needles and will be doing it with sewing needle instead. Is that cheating? :clap:


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Except for weaving in a few yarn tails, the first mitt is done! I just started casting on for the second. These do knit up really fast and because of the color work they aren't boring at all.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't get the cuff grafted last night.  I did get the prov. CO out and the stitches put back on the needles, but I think I dropped a stitch so I need to get out the crochet hook this morning. (it was 11:30. I was tired. Heck, after yesterdays running and boys full of sass, I am *still* tired! LOL) I am also kind of befuddled. I am not really sure how to k2tog off the two separate needles. I am not the brightest crayon in the box, so I need better directions in small words. 

Jessie


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

menagerie momma said:


> I didn't get the cuff grafted last night.  I did get the prov. CO out and the stitches put back on the needles, but I think I dropped a stitch so I need to get out the crochet hook this morning. (it was 11:30. I was tired. Heck, after yesterdays running and boys full of sass, I am *still* tired! LOL) I am also kind of befuddled. I am not really sure how to k2tog off the two separate needles. I am not the brightest crayon in the box, so I need better directions in small words.
> 
> Jessie


Hold the 2 needles that are on the same side right next to each other...touching....with the spare needle as if to knit the first stitch put it thru both first stitches on each needle and then knit as the same as for one stictch but you have actually knitted a stitch from each needle at the same time....have I written it so you can understand. :icecream:


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I should ask you Pigeon lady how big your hands are? I have tried on my mitt no 1 and it is a snug fit for my hands which arent big....I know they will stretch a bit once used...so if you measure around your palm, across your knuckles prob better with your hand flat...tell me the measurement.  As I am starting mitt no 2 or 1


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

THANK YOU SHAZZA!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had such a brain block! I kept thinking, "aren't these going to twist if I pull a stitch off of each needle?" It just never registered to go through both together. :facepalm: I hope the knitting police don't find out that I haven't learned all the basics yet! LOL


Jessie


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

menagerie momma said:


> THANK YOU SHAZZA!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had such a brain block! I kept thinking, "aren't these going to twist if I pull a stitch off of each needle?" It just never registered to go through both together. :facepalm: I hope the knitting police don't find out that I haven't learned all the basics yet! LOL
> 
> 
> Jessie



Shhh I wont tell anyone...I am all the way down in Oz. :thumb:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When Marchie gets those magical gloves, I want to see her solve the Rubik's!!!

Jill, those are beaUtiful!!

Sap is running!! Yay!!! The 2 pints of syrup you left here were quickly gone! It was absolutely delish!! Paul asked for homemade waffles for supper twice in one week.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jessie I had a hard time knitting the stitches together as Shazza said, my stitches were really tight. I slipped the stitches from the outside needle onto the inside needle then knit them together. I made sure I didn't twist the stitch.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is my test mitt !!! NOT the ones Im making for WIHH ... these are wool, used size 1 & 2 needles .... sport weight ...
Any constructive critiszm ?! 









Heres the fit !!
The grafting was a piece o cake once I got the DADGUM stitches picked up !!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Miz Mary, it looks great from here. Keep up the good work!
How does it fit? What did you think of the grafting? :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are the two Mitts for JDog. I just turned and grafted the cuff on the one. The white is angora, I used that for the inside of the cuff.







[/url] JDog's mitts by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

WOW, when I seen them I LOVED THEM! Then, I seen it was your post! O I luvum, I luvum, I luvum! 



What a tease..........you think they will look good with a PINK hat?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Black and white are basics, they go with everything.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

<imagines soft bunny fur on the wrists> 

Love them Marchwind.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Angora for the inside of the cuffs is a stroke of brilliance!

Speaking of hats, I was thinking that a person could make a semi-matching hat using any leftovers. Decide which section(s) of the color chart you want to use on the brim/lower part of the hat, then just stockinette in the main color for the rest.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Annie a head band would work too.

Yea, angora on the underside of your wrist, you could be in rapture all day a maybe no one would know. Almost as good as rolling in the stuff.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

What lovely mitts everyone's posting!

Shazza, my hands are small. The mits I'm making for you are a little bit big on me so I think the ones you're making will be fine for me. 

I was also thinking of skipping the grafting part, but was afraid you might be disapointed if they weren't exactly according to the pattern. But I sure don't mind if you don't 

I'm half way through the second mit. 

Pauline

ETA, Hubby just measured my hand at the knuckles it's 3 1/8 inches. That would be on the loose side. Exact measurement is 3 inches.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

malinda, here is where I am at on yours. 










Saving the thumbs for last, I guess. 
KP Andean Treasure in heathered Embers and Fog.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GAM , I like how you reversed the band colors !!! thats AWESOME !!!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> malinda, here is where I am at on yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooohhhh! They're lovely! And you're so much further ahead than I! I just started the CC on the second mitt.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh ya'll are doing so good! Those are all looking awesome.
And I am STILL waiting on my order!
I cannot wait for it to get here. Just checked the tracking number and it left Dallas last night, so hopefully they will land in Longview today and here tomorrow. 
I picked out the Fog Heather and Sapphire Heather yarns out of the Andrean Treasure at Knit Picks. I cannot wait to see them.

Well, at least this will give me time to fix some of the broken water pipes from that hard freeze.
It's a pain not to have water. I will get that fixed today, so when my yarn gets here there will be zero distractions!


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

I finally finished dh's hat, and have started on the mitts! So glad to get started....


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I got my box! It came today!
I get to start on Lana's mitts! yaaaahoooo!
:hobbyhors


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

mamajohnson said:


> I got my box! It came today!
> I get to start on Lana's mitts! yaaaahoooo!
> :hobbyhors


Feels like Christmas, don't it ?!?!:bouncy::bouncy:
YAY !!!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

:shocked:

Oh my.

ound:

Jessie


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

:smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013: LICE JACKET WITH OX EYES !!!!! hahahahahaaa !!!!

ok....back to my knitting ...... TOO funny !!! 
....now Im wondering , did they have a bad case of lice , so bad it was all over them , that they named this after ??!?!?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know the little tics of color, or little flecks, that one stitch you put in every 5 or 6 stitches, those are called lice. The "Ox Eye" I've also heard called Ox O's. Personally, I like to think of them as hugs and kisses


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm on row 34 now. Things I've learned: 

1. I CAN do a provisional cast-on

2. I will never do one again using dark green fingering weight with dark brown, no matter how anxious I am to get started during ds's fencing practice:duel: and the only thing in my work bag is said green yarn.

3. When I do it anyway, I will not try and transfer to the needle in anything but bright sunlight.

Other than that, I may switch to size four needles for the hand part, as it seems to be a little tight.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Kal friends, I'm going to be out of the loop for a while. My Mum passed away Sunday , so I will be flying over to England for the funeral and staying a while to help Dad.

I PM'd Shazza, and plan to take my knitting with me to help keep my mind occupied.

Would appreciate prayers. It's going to be a hard trip.

I'll be able to get online, but it may be after the funeral when things settle down a bit.

Pauline


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

((((hugs)))) Pauline.  I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers for safe and easy travel, and comfort for you during this time.

Jessie


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

You will be in our prayers.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pauline I am sorry for your loss. Will be thinking of you here too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hugs to you Pauline. I was in your shoes only reversed back in the 80's when my father died. It is a difficult trip to make but so worth it when all is said and done. I am sorry for your loss and send healing thoughts to you and your family that your hearts heal quickly.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

So sorry Pauline ..... I will be praying for you ....have a safe trip .......


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

So sorry, I'll pray for you too, have a safe trip.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

My heart goes out to you. That is so hard to lose your Mom. I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 8, 2010)

While I'm not in this KAL, (but am following) I just wanted to tell you Pauline that I am sorry for your loss and will keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Just thought I would let you know Pauline if you popped in to HT that I have finished your mitts....this time of year in England is pretty cold yes? If you want me to send the mitts to your fathers let me know, otherwise I will wait till you are back. Pug hugs to you and yours.  &#9829;


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pauline I'm so sorry for your loss. Traveling prayers and prayers of comforting moments are being said.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

((hugs)) Pauline. So sorry to hear this. Your in my prayers.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> did you know...
> 
> 
> what Lusekofte means?
> ...





:shocked:

ooookayyyyy......... lice mitts huh? well, I will knit them sans the lice.
lol!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is anyone else having issues with the numbers on these things? I have ripped and reknit and recounted so many different times. If I just follow the chart I'm fine but as soon as I try to do both, like the thumb gusset the numbers go all wonky. The only time I had a problem with the chart was when it had me cast on the two stitches after putting the thumb stitches on hold. I had two too many stitches and it made the color chart be off. So I ripped and didn't bother with the casting on of those two stitches. I'm finding I've had to fudge it a few times but it's working.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, the thumb is sorta funny-written IMO. I had never seen it 'quite' like this one before. You are supposed to remove the increased stitches plus 2 more (one on each side of the increases), to total 15. The whole thumb part of this pattern is made harder than necessary. 

I fudged mine a few places too.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

My count isn't off on the first mitt, I just have to figure out the grafting and finishing the thumb. I did struggle with CO those two stitches for the thumb, I had to really make sure I pulled the yarn tight because I got a hole and had to rip back. Of course, I had to ladder down fix a few M1R's too. I seem to specialize in holes. We'll see if I can manage the 2nd mitt without incident. (HA. I have had a toddler pull a slipper in progress off the needles, and I dropped a needle full of YO's on my Falling Birch Leaves at the last knit night. There is no "without incident" in this house!)

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea I agree the thumb gore was written very strangely. Actually there were several parts that to me were written very strangely. But still her numbers are off in the written (word) part of the pattern. Look at where is says Round 66: K6, M1R, K48, M1L, K5. (*61 sts*)
Round 67: Knit.
Round 68/69: *K54*, place next *15 sts* on a piece of scrap yarn to hold for thumb (last 7 sts of round 68 along with first 8 sts of round 69). *CO 2 sts* using e-loop method and join back into the round, K to end. (48 sts)

Okay first of all if you have 61 sts on your needles and you knit 54, and put 15 on a holder, well 54 + 15 do NOT make 61, they make 69. That's just for starters. But it works great if you follow the chart.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

See? I would never even have seen that. I barely skim the written stuff. Oops.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Butbutbut...you aren't putting 15 from a single round on the holder....ow! the math! it makes my brain hurt! 

ok. I did this without a problem in a little room all by myself, let me seeif I can puzz it out again. You have 61 on the needles. You knit 54 in rnd 68, then put the last 7 on the needles. 54+7=61. Then the next 8 stitches are taken from the next round and added to the prev 7, for 15. 54-8=46. CO 2 and join, knit to end, 48. I think that's right... I hope. (please, knitting sprites, let it be right?)

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I just figure it doesn't matter if it looks right, they fit and it all is good in the end. As both GAM and I were saying she wrote the thumb bit very strangely. I fudged it and di alright after I stopped reading her directions at that point. There was an other point or two when you are "making one" where her numbers are off too I think. I'm just glad I'm doing them both at the same time. I know I'd forget between mitts what I did on the first one.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Jessie, that sounds just right to me.  I bet they are just fine. 

I dont know why she put the gusset between rounds like that, to me it is unnecessarily confusing.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

The grafting and thumb are holding me back. It is making me nervous thinking that you guys are finding mistakes, because I don't know how to find them or compensate for them, and I have never done a thumb or fingers or... My thumb may end up a mess.  

And I totally agree - if they look right and fit, WIN! 

Jessie


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks GAM, I sure hope so! The gusset thing did make things interesting - I didn't even bother with a stitch marker. The way the stitches divided, there was nothing to keep it from slipping off the end of the needle,and I was tooo lazy to redistribute. I counted a lot. lol

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jessie maybe we (GAM and me) are at a disadvantage because we have both done other things with thumb gussets/gores in them and know a good one when we see it. You seem to be doing a great job where I stumbled. My mind was working over time and I was thinking of other ways. Keep going the way you are, you will be fine. The thumb isn't difficult, you got past the hard part. We are here to help you anyway, if we can. Sounds more like you are helping us.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok all this thumb stuff is scaring me!
ok, row 36 - I may be too tired to look at it but it isn't working out! I am following the chart - still have 48 stitches on the needles - but I have one extra color at the end of the round. ok, I hope that makes sense - it has one extra MC stitch. I keep counting/checking the pattern and it is right up to that point! Making me crazy! do I just need to take that round out and try again or what???
here is what I have so far


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamaj, put it down for the night. I will help you tomorrow, okay? 
No good thinking gets done at this time of night.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL! You really made me bust out laughing! I was just sitting here saying - what to do what to do....
ok GAM I will. Maybe I need to find some mindless knitting to unwind.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ this kept happening to me too. The few places I ALWAYS ran into problems with the color and my count it was generally on one of the corners. I'd have 3 MC on one needle and 5 on the beginning of the next but I wasn't counting correctly cause there were 7 M sts between CC sts. The other place was right at the beginning. The numbers there were always different than ever where else and that followed to the beginning of all the needles.

Shout if that doesn't help at all


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, started working on this again this morning. Geeze what a mess.
It seems I messed up the row BEFORE where you attach the provisional cast on.  If you look in the picture, up in the right of the mitt there is a missed blue stitch. Therein lies all my trouble. :bash: I have now taken out the knitting down to that row. I am going to straighten my mess out, get rid of that extra stitch (which was carried up about 6 rows  ) and try to get this right.
Geeze what a mess!

I was dreaming about spinning early this morning, before the sun was up. Maybe I should have just done that instead.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ, I absolutely LOVE those colors.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WIHH , no need to get all perfectioney on my account !!! I'm sure ANY color combo you choose is perfect !  

These are fun to knit .... I'm learning better how to carry the floats !! I am on my second mitt !:rock:


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I am stuck. I wove in ends and made sure I hadn't dropped any stitches or anything, and then I tried to pick up the stitches on rnd 75. I understand picking up stitches in theory, even though I haven't done it yet, but I have never read about or seen picking up on the purl side. I couldn't figure out which bump to pick up or from which direction, and when I experimented, I got about 3 on the size 0 dpn before they all wanted to flip off as I went for the next one. Help?

Jessie


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Jesse - BRIGHT light helps wonders !! This is very difficult for me .... 
Here is video that help me ....just pretend the whole garmet she has is the Purl side .... the first minute of the video she shows how to pick up purl stitches .....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Mes8-Yoq94[/ame]


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> well phooooey - I knit one mitt up - then went "Meh." So I changed my mind and started knitting using a different color set up and fouled up somewhere around the thumb gusset - ripped back and we'll see what happens. I think I caught my booboo from mamaj.
> 
> Back to the knitting chair...


ohhh my ! So Sorry to be contagious!
It took me all day yesterday to get back to the row I was on Friday night when I discovered it wasn't right. Took out 8 rows - including the k2tg where you attach the cuff. Man was it something! 9 dpns in action on that little thing...whew so glad it is fixed!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

OOHHHHH! Thank you! :kiss: I was doing it wrong-no wonder it didn't work! Good, now I'll be able to work on that tonight and start the next mitt tomorrow at the dentist's office while DS is there. I can't wait to see them as a pair - I am surprised and pleased that they are turning out and that I understand what you all teach me! Thank you thank you thank you!

Jessie


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

OK so I've knit 2/3 of three different mitts trying different methods. I am having some serious trouble with the color jog. I have watched the videos and done research and it seems as though none of them apply to a single row color change.

How are you all fixing the jog....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Rachel I'm not fixing the color jog, JDog will just have to suffer with it the way it comes to her 

I have an idea but I don't know if it will work with the picking up stitches. I haven't read how they want it done yet. I'm almost to the stitches on both mitts where they are going to want it sewn to. I was thinking of maybe doing a lifeline type of thing on this row. I want to watch that video Miz Mary posted first. My mitts are at work so I can't play with them now. The yarn I'm using is so dark (black) it is very difficult to see the stitches even in bright light.

MamaJ I feel your pain.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

matt_man said:


> How are you all fixing the jog....


Rachel, I gave up trying to fix the jogs too. Everything I tried was only making a worse mess. 

I ended up putting the thumb gussets 24 stitches away from the end of the round. 
That way, the jog is on the outside of the wrist instead of right under the wearer's nose. 

The jogs are not that noticeable to casual observers usually.
Only knitters have fine-tuned eyes for that stuff.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I fixed the color jogs just fine after watching the video. I posted a pic of the mitts with the color jog fixed earlier in this thread. 

I normally knit through the back loops with the yarn going over the needle, so when I did the color jog, I picked up the color stitch and then knit through the front, and it turned out just fine.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't fix them, either.  I'll try to get pics up later today...

Jessie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am not fixing any color jogs either. The whole working with color AND a chart is about all the challenge I can handle. lol!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I did a funky thing .... when I had to pick up the stitches around , I only picked up one needles' worth at a time ! Then I didnt have to worry about extra nedles, or dropping stitches ! Had to keep track of number of sts total tho ....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I put in my rescue thread/lifeline today, I think for me this is a smart move sine these stitches will be impossible to see with this yarn. Now when I have to sew down the live stitches I'll know just where to sew them too. I'm thinking I may also have that folded under part also be angora so the wrist and the fingers will have all that super soft fluff to keep them extra warm.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

When I was picking up the purl stitches for grafting, I only picked up 5-6 at a time. That made it much easier, and I didn't mistakenly pick up any of the wrong purl bumps.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Good job WIHH! Those are both very nice. The alpaca looks fluffier for sure. I am using the knitpicks andean also, not sure mine looks as nice as yours!

Here is my progress - so far so good! I'm actually a little surprised. It looks better than I thought it did! lol!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Catching up on house cleaning, then sitting down with mitt #2. 

I got my first real vacation in 11 yrs last week. Took my knitting with me and only got about 3 rows done. LOL Now I'm determined to get this thing finished and off to you Mamaj! Life can just wait for a day or so.  

My vacation included a trip to a store called The Lamb's Ear in Tacoma. I have to say the inlaws were very patient while I wandered around fondling. They aren't fiber ladies, it must be weird to watch someone sigh with pleasure while sticking their hand into a bin of yarn! Even the dh was impressed with the baby alpaca I brought home for his hat. Decided I'm going to need to play with some bamboo as well....once I get my other projects finished.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a question for those of you who have completed your mitts. When you get to the end and you are going to "graft" the live stitches to the 75th row. Is it really necessary to "graft", kitchner stitch them down? Couldn't you simply stitch them or tack them down? It seems sort of silly to me to spend the time kitchner stitching these stitches. It isn't like you are grafting two sets of live stitches. I don't know, just sees=ms like a lot of unnecessary work if it isn't needed. Opinions please!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good WIHH thanks for that. As I was reading through the directions and saw that they actually wanted you to "graft" the stitches I was wondering, what the heck for? It didn't make a whole lot of sense to go through all the acrobatics to turn it inside out and graft them. Thanks! That saves me a whole lot of time.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I didn't either. Just kind of flopped it back and picked up as I went. I did weave a contrast thread through the back loops to mark the row so I'd know which one to do. LOL


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

ARE YOU READY WIHH ?!?!?! 

This is too funny .......

........

..........................

Here is your mitt !! Working on it's mate !!!! 

















same colors you chose !!!!!!! I think we are alot alike !!! weeee !!!:hysterical:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Miz Mary, that looks great! You both picked the SAME colors? Wow.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I totally agree - you can merely tack them down or what I did was after knitting the last round, I broke my yarn leaving 4x the circumference of the mitt and threaded that onto a darning needle, then sewed through the bumps on row 75 - same thing. :shrug: I didn't put the bumps on another needle and THEN graft - how much crazy is that!?!


This is also what I did. Havent heard from Pauline, wonder how things are going at her dads. I will take a pic of her mitts and post it later today. :thumb:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I got one done except the thumb, second one is just about there.








[/url] Jdog's mitts by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I finished the mitts this morning and I LOVE them. JDog I hope you can get them onto your hand. It sounds like your hands may be a bit smaller than mine. I am very disappointed that the white shows through the black but there isn't any other way about it. These are very girly, sexy mitts


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well they aren't intended to milk the goats in. But JDog can do as she likes in them, they are hers. They will be in the mail shortly.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have *one* nearly finished! woohoo! will finish it up tonight, and post pics. Shouldn't take me as long to do the other one. I think I have learned a lot.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have one finished! Starting the next one now!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great job MamaJ! I like the color combo


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Mamma J thoes are really pretty !!!
I was just about done with my second mitt ..when .... of course..... I seen a mistake !!! I ripped back half the mitt ..... there were no peaks on my mountains !!!!! So, alas I am now finishing up the second mitt ..... Im right at the thumb cast offs ... shouldnt take me long to finish !!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Good idea WIHH with the plastic sheet and painters tape !!!!! I use the bigger Post It notes ..... move up as I go, but I go through alot of them !! I *LIKE* your idea !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a metal board about the size of a sheet of paper it has magnets to hold the pattern and other to move along so you an keep your place. But I can't find it right now sooooooo....... I used post-it notes at work and that worked really well, because I could write notes on them as I went along. I'm told they make long post-it notes, I may just go buy some of those.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice Mamaj!!! 

Yours are coming along....getting more time today after some crazy, crazy life. :yuck:


----------



## flowerheadpat (Feb 19, 2011)

Mamaj!
I found it! Very nice... very nice. I have to say though, when I finally found the thread you referred me to I started reading at the beginning. Scary! I didn't know what ANY of the knitting terms meant... still don't!:shrug: No matter, I will just move along at my snail's pace and be happy. Got the purl stitch down!! :happy:

WIHH - Thanks for fixing my picture for me!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FHP (flowerheadpat) don't be afraid to ask us to define something if you want to know. Start a thread with all the terms used that you don't know the meaning of and we will explain. I'm sure you are NOT the only one to not know, you're just the brave one to say it  So ask away dear woman, it's how you learn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are the finished mitts. JDog as I was taking this picture I saw the major booboo :Bawling: I refuse to rip these out so I'll send them as is and reknit the one. I cannot believe I didn't see this, all the time I looked at it and.... well in my defense I'm guessing maybe it was my dyslexic brain seeing something that wasn't there or thought it was or some stupid thing 

I'll try to get them in the mail this week. 







[/url] mitts 001 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

Here it is on my hand so you know they do fit. That's Dougsl's nose in there too







[/url] mitts 002 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Geeze Marchwind! Just send them. They are wonderful! 
A tiny few color stitches out of alignment? That's nothing!
They came out beautiful.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

What GAM and WIHH said! They are beautiful!

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG I am so embarrassed, there is no way I cannot redo the one that is screwed up. I'm going to send these as is so JDog at least has them for now. The one that is messed up I AM going to reknit. Seriously, I couldn't just mark it over or leave it, if they were for me yea, but there aren't. But I thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH these are/were far from perfect before I found this HUGE glaring mistake. I'm not looking for perfect but I don't want (can't have) a mistake that just any lay person can look at and see :sob:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

No, no, no! Don't redo the mitt. Besides, I know the ones yr getting aren't perfect either. To tell you the truth I like the mistakes, just not if I'm the one making them. Hehehehe
PLEASE, please send me the one that has the mistake. OH, and I just LOVE that dog nose. I REALLY LOVE dog noses! 

Sorry I haven't been able to keep up with all the work around the farm and read all the posts too. All the goats, milking, bottle feeding, sirup making, and barn raising we have been doing around here, my poor wheel is being neglected. =O( 

Hope I can catch up soon!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I recieved my mitts !! OH my !! They are SUPER FANTASTICK !!!! 
I also had some surprise goodies ... little hand lotion, stitch 'prayer" markers ( I call them "prayer " markers, because I will pray for WIHH when I use them ! ) ....and , some AWESOME handmade soap from our own Mullers Lane Farm !!!!! I HIGHLY recommend her soaps !!!:clap::clap::clap:

I made a dear friend doing this , learned new knitting techniques , and REALLY had fun !!! i cant wait for the next one !! :dance:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I sent something in the mail to-day, do da, do da!
I sent something in the mail to-day, oh, do da day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

JDog I didn't get yours into the mail yesterday as I had planned. One of my o-workers died and we had a funeral to attend. This way I can gather more goodies for you anyway.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

NO hurry MW, sorry to hear about your co-workers. There's another one of those missing C's, LOL


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

SO glad you enjoyed your box WIHH !!! Im glad they fit too !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH don't think snow, think SPRING!!!! Positive thoughts only. We are due for anywhere from 4" - 16" of snow, rain, freezing rain, and all sorts of fun stuff. I will not panic I will not get depressed, I will not allow snow into my vision (until it actually happens). Granted I may wake up to a mess and have to drive 20 miles in slop and icy roads but.... I refuse to go there until it happens. And if it does happen, it won't last for long.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*JDog is starting to worry that no one has gotten any mail. I sent it priority! They said it would be there in 2-3daysâ¦â¦â¦.**:huh:*


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, that calms me for the short time being. OMGsh I didnât know the mailing part of this KAL would be such a big deal to me. I poured my heart and soul into those mitts, if they get LOST in the mail..............:flame: I'm gonna hurt somebody! :frypan::bdh::bash:

I just sent it regular mail-priority, not UPS. The postmaster uptown said 2-3days! I spent extra for that! He will be the one I hurt!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

JDog I got it and I'm sorry I didn't post about it. My mailman hadn't delivered any mail to me for several days (my mailbox got taken out several times by the snow plow this year. As the snow melted the mailbox, which was propped up on the snow, slowly sank down to the ground. Since the ground is frozen and the mountain of snow was still blocking my way to fix my box, they decided to stop my mail delivery and didn't tell me. So when I fixed my mailbox on Sunday they finally found me worthy of getting mail and I had a rammed mailbox on Tuesday. I will post pictures and send you a proper thank you tonight when I get home from work.

In the mean time thank you everything is fantastic.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL, I'm glad you like! I was getting worried about those mitts! I think next time I'll put ins. on the package! O and tracking numbers too........ :O)


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is a pic of Rachel's mitts - I am a very lazy photographer, so it took me forever to decide I needed to get pix of all the projects that I've been working on. Sorry about the quality - it's the Kodak camera, poor thing has been so abused - but at least it still works! Can't say the same for my favorite camera of all time... 

On to the picture! Or not....try again....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love the colors!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was really nervous about whether they would turn out or not. They must be ok if you all like them! 

Jessie


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

They are BEAUTIMUS !!!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Miz Mary!

Finished! I can't believe I did it! I am so excited to send them to Rachel!:banana02:

Jessie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am FINALLY almost finished! I had a marathon work schedule - no days off in forever. Last Wednesday I came down really ill, probably exhaustion. 12- 14 hour days, no day off, building websites after work,,,, well, I crashed for several days.
So finally got to pick up the needles again and should be done in the next few days! yeeeehaw!!!!!:cowboy:


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Anyone heard from Pauline??


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

guess what!!! I am done Ms Pakalana!
Sorry it took me so long.  working, then sick, then stupid! I grafted the top part of mitt#2 together wrong. :shocked: Had to take it apart and redo.
But it is done! yay!! 
send me your snail mail addy and I will send them on to you!!!


----------

